# Einen Timer für Windows



## Bob (13. Apr 2006)

HI Leute,

ich bin ein totaler Anfänger und hätte gerne ein Java script, dass immer wieder nach einer Einstellbaren Zeit eine bestimmte Internet Adresse anwählt. Vllt könnt ihr mir ja helfen ich bin sang und klanglos daran unter gegangen....

danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Ilja (13. Apr 2006)

ich bezweifle einfach dreißt, dass du es überhaupt versucht hast 

Das ist ein Java-Forum, kein JavaScript!

Dein Problem läst mit Frames lösen:
das erste Frame (1px hoch) ist das Kontroll-Frame, welches per Javascript das Haupframe mittels setTimeout("window.frame=http://bla.de", 10000); z.b. alle 10 sec aufruft...


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Apr 2006)

Wenn du nur eine Seite immer wieder laden (refresh) willst, geht das auch in den Meta-Tags.


----------



## Ilja (13. Apr 2006)

es ist eine externe seite!
darauf hat er keinen einfluss


----------



## thE_29 (13. Apr 2006)

<-- verschoben -- >


----------

